# WANTED: Female Blue Tegu



## DanRC30 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi all. I'm still looking for a nice female blue tegu for my very hi-white male. Anyone know of one available?


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 7, 2008)

HiYa Dan.Welcome to TeguTalk.
I don't know of any ATM but I will continue to look for you.






Brat!


----------



## COWHER (Jan 7, 2008)

I moved this to "All Ads, For Sale, Wanted, or Trades." you may get better results in there.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 7, 2008)

Dan welcome to the TeguTalk community, glad to have you join us.  

I agree, I have not seen a female lately, but I will keep my eyes and ears open.


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks. It'd be a shame to never find a female for my hi-white male. Everyone that sees him just flips out at his color/markings and temperment. He's so gorgeous and docile, I feel it's my duty to breed him. I've had some cash offers on him in the recent months, but I'm resisting for now. I hope someone will give me first shot at their female if/when they offer her up for sale.

Here's a pic of him. He's a full 4' long.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 8, 2008)

OmG he is pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Are you sure he is not a blue!?

Either way.NICE!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

He's got the burnt nose and stripe, but I don't see the teardrop. It could be the angle.

We want more pics!!!!

As you know, I've seen a female Blue!! :mrgreen: We'll see if she wants to breed with our male Blue or Red. Maybe we'll give yours a shot (or he can give her a shot!). Where do you live?? Add it to this thread. http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=714&start=31


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, he's a Blue alright... He's a very hi-white blue... The person I got him from said he was a Platinum Blue, but I think that';s wrong. I haven't seen any others with more white than him... hence why I really need a female.

Teardrop:


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 9, 2008)

DanRC30 said:


> Oh, he's a Blue alright... He's a very hi-white blue... The person I got him from said he was a Platinum Blue, but I think that';s wrong. I haven't seen any others with more white than him... hence why I really need a female.
> 
> Teardrop:


There it is!!!

Our male blue is a Platinum Blue. He's a little darker than our female but he's a little less than baby blue in color, in the right light.

Yours is definitely very white!!!

More pictures!!!!!


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll take all the pics you want if you find me a suitable mate for him...


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL I misunderstood  When I see the word "high white" I think of the black and whites..

Either way he makes me want a blue tegu this color.

Good luck on a female!


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 9, 2008)

Well Whiskey, if you find me a female for him, I'll give you an AWESOME deal on the first hatchling...


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 9, 2008)

lol ok I will keep you in mind then.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 9, 2008)

DanRC30


> Well Whiskey, if you find me a female for him, I'll give you an AWESOME deal on the first hatchling...



Whiskey Dan says that to all the women.





Thanks DAN I fixed my typo LOL

Brat!


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 9, 2008)

Oops Whiskey! I hate Typos

Brat!


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 9, 2008)

Brat,
If you make a typo, all you have to do is click on the "edit" button and you can go in and fix it...  It's on the upper right corner of your post.


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok Dave... here ya go...




















That good Dave??? :-D:-D:-D


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 9, 2008)

He's nice and chunky, like our female. Not that I'm rubbing it in! :wink:


----------



## red_tegu28 (Jan 9, 2008)

hey dan have you found any blues for sale,I am looking for a male blue


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 9, 2008)

red_tegu28 said:


> hey dan have you found any blues for sale,I am looking for a male blue


It sounds like you've got a better chance of hitting the lottery! :wink:


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 9, 2008)

It's funny you asked... Just this evening, I may have located a pair... I'll keep everyone posted...


----------



## red_tegu28 (Jan 9, 2008)

*blue*

If you dont want the male please give me the first chance at him,do you know age,price ect


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy crap. Im speechless. Never thought I would say this, but thats one heck of a blue tegu!


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 9, 2008)

Not sure of anything yet red... not even if they're available! I should know more in the next few days. You have first dibs though on the male since you asked!


----------



## playlboi (Jan 9, 2008)

man, that really is a nice blue tegu. let me know if you wanna sell it. i am more than interested!


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Ralphy. I wonder if there are any others out there that are more white than him... I haven't seen any yet...


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 9, 2008)

playlboi said:


> man, that really is a nice blue tegu. let me know if you wanna sell it. i am more than interested!



Thanks. I've had a lot of offers on him. I've held off for now, but some are becoming hard to turn down... he's pretty much one of a kind...


----------



## COWHER (Jan 9, 2008)

I have to agree he is a Great looking Tegu to bad he has the 
"blue 'Gu" underbite. still great colors


----------



## playlboi (Jan 9, 2008)

COWHER said:


> I have to agree he is a Great looking Tegu to bad he has the
> "blue 'Gu" underbite. still great colors



i did not notice that before! but beautiful tegu nonetheless!


----------



## Mike (Jan 9, 2008)

*Edit* ....Now that I look at it, in the 1st and 2nd pic it seems to have a bit of an underbite. Still, gorgeous.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow. I don't want to sound mean, but I have never liked blues at all, but he is GORGEOUS!


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 10, 2008)

What's wrong with the underbite? Is that not normal for an adult Blue?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

Our big Red has that. It adds to his character!

D A M N nice Blue Dan!!!

It wouldn't hurt to flood us with pictures! :mrgreen:


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Dave. To me, his jaw is just normal for a Tegu of his size. Am I wrong here? I think it makes him looks a lil gansta which RULES!!! :-D

I have some other pics I can post if people really want to see... I have a feeling you might be the only one that wants to be flooded! LOL! I can see people saying "oh no, not more pics of that Tegu..." lol!!! Maybe I'll past a video of him...

It's too bad personality can't be expressed by posting pics. I can pick him up and hold him over my shoulder like a big baby. All he'll do it relax and sit there on my shoulder without a care in the world... it's great.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

4 feet long is BIG for a Blue. Ours are3 ft & 3.5 ft.

It's your thread, post all the pics you want!

Ours don't spend alot of time on shoulders. They like to explore. I wish they would hang out more.


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yea, he is a big boy. He likes to walk around too, but I'm not too comfy with allowing him that kind of freedom. His favorite thing to do is sleep...


----------



## AB^ (Jan 10, 2008)

DanRC30 said:


> Thanks Ralphy. I wonder if there are any others out there that are more white than him... I haven't seen any yet...



Here's one I came across maybe 7-8 months ago, I think it rivals yours


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

DanRC30 said:


> Yea, he is a big boy. He likes to walk around too, but I'm not too comfy with allowing him that kind of freedom. His favorite thing to do is sleep...


We've let ours walk around the house unsupervised (one at a time) since we got them. Our course they were all adults when we got them. We have 3 cats and a small dog that pretty much leave them alone. The dogs only been bit once (stupid dog!!).

We also let them wander around the yard, but we watch them closely. One likes the woods and another likes the street!

Ours like to sleep too!


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 10, 2008)

AB^ said:


> Here's one I came across maybe 7-8 months ago, I think it rivals yours
> 
> 
> > Wow, that is nice. He has more black on his head than mine, but has a very similar look. Where did you see him? If I could find a girl like that, I'd be all set!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 10, 2008)

DanRC30 said:


> AB^ said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one I came across maybe 7-8 months ago, I think it rivals yours
> ...





Well I hate to say it... but you'd have at least one sale... me. Ugh the shame...


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> Well I hate to say it... but you'd have at least one sale... me. Ugh the shame...


Another convert!!!


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 10, 2008)

wait quick question what is the "teardrop" your talking about?? Ive never handled or kept a blue so bear with me.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

techhousejunkie said:


> wait quick question what is the "teardrop" your talking about?? Ive never handled or kept a blue so bear with me.


It is a black mark under their eye that looks like a teardrop.


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 10, 2008)

thank you


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm more impressed with the personality than the looks to be honest. He is so mellow and friendly. He seems to know me more than anyone too. When I first got him, he was afraid and would open his mouth when I picked him up and struggle to get away. It only took about 3 days of handling him for 10min each day to calm him down to the point where he is now. He quickly learned that I'm a "pretty cool guy" because I hold him nicely and more importantly, I bring him food! When he looks at me, you can see he understands things. He even turns his head when I call him! I think his intelligence and disposition is the best thing about him... I assume it's inherent in Blues.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 10, 2008)

DanRC30


> He even turns his head when I call him! I think his intelligence and disposition is the best thing about him... I assume it's inherent in Blues.


As far as I know they are all intelligent and no color would be smarter than another and all can have a great disposition.
My Chacoan can beat up your blue.






Brat!


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 10, 2008)

Brat, I didn't say intelligence and behavior was "EXCLUSIVE" to Blue's... lol! 

But I think it's safe to say that it's somewhat not common in Gold's...


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh most definitely,Golds do seem to have a reputation for being harder to tame.

where oh where is a high white blue female tegu :?: 

Brat!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

DanRC30 said:


> I think his intelligence and disposition is the best thing about him... I assume it's inherent in Blues.


I think all Tegu's are fairly intelligent. The dispositions can vary, just like people. 

Our female Blue hasn't warmed up to me after 6 months. She's not aggressive but doesn't want to be bothered. I only take her out about once a week but I talk to her every day. She responds with stressed looking deep breaths.

We've had our male Blue only 2 months and it seems like he's finally accepted me after being very cage & food aggressive. 2 or 3 weeks ago he suddenly changed and hasn't been aggressive since, even friendly.

Their disposition could be a combination of their personality and how they were raised. None will be the same.

It sounds like you've got a keeper!!! If I was you I wouldn't sell him. Hold out for a female or just enjoy him as he is.


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 10, 2008)

Brat,
Dave has a female that could be a nice mate for my male but he won't let me buy her... :-( I'm willing to make him a deal he can't refuse, but he's not interested in any price... :-(


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

DanRC30 said:


> Brat,
> Dave has a female that could be a nice mate for my male but he won't let me buy her... :-( I'm willing to make him a deal he can't refuse, but he's not interested in any price... :-(


I'm allergic to cement shoes! :mrgreen: 

What's your proposition?? Maybe I could convince the wife. It's a long shot, but you never know!


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 10, 2008)

If you're open to it Dave, let's discuss on the phone this evening... PM me your number and I'll give you a call...


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 10, 2008)

That could be a cool deal Dave,you can probably get the pick of that clutch and have a brand new baby to raise.

If you recall Dan I suggested this when you first got that blue male and you said no. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 10, 2008)

HAHAHA!!! I probably did Brat, but a lot has changed in the past few months. If you noticed, I disappeard for a little bit... I had some extremely unfortunate circumstances in the past few months... nothing I really want to get into publicly... anyway, now I'm working on recovering and this is a project that will help me get underway... Dave will understand if/when we speak... 

Don't worry Brat, you'll be well taken care of if the deal goes through and I produce some babies... :-D


----------



## COWHER (Jan 10, 2008)

DanRC30 said:


> What's wrong with the underbite? Is that not normal for an adult Blue?





DanRC30 said:


> Thanks Dave. To me, his jaw is just normal for a Tegu of his size. Am I wrong here?






VARNYARD said:


> The Blue teguÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢s origin is scientifically unknown, however thought to be (Tupinambis merianae) by many, including myself. This would be a different local, or subspecies of the Tupinambis merianae. It is said that they can be found in Brazil, and Colombia, however there has been photos taken of them in La Pampa, as well as French Guiana. This would be an area many miles apart and would suggest a very large range. Some of the common names for the Blues are Blue Tegu, Powder Blue Tegu, Blue Albino Tegu, Albino Tegu, and Snow Tegu.
> 
> I do not agree with albinism in reptiles that require ultraviolet lighting, in my opinion this is nothing but the creation of a very cruel morph. Albinism is well known for being less tolerant to bright lights, it is torturing these animals to keep them alive. I do not have a problem with nocturnal animals, such as geckos, and snakes with the albino traits due to them lacking the need for lighting.
> 
> The Blue tegus that are available in the pet trade are not animals that I desire as a breeder, or promote as pets. They are very inbred, due to the very small gene pool that was first imported into the United States. The original animals were said to be a very small number of six hatchlings. These were imported as Tupinambis teguixin, but were found by the importer to be unlike the normal Tupinambis teguixin they were received before. This makes these animals very prone to undesirable traits, thus the albinism, toes that do not bend, over bites and under bites, also blindness has been found to be very present in these animals. For a few years now there has been very light colored albino blue tegus sold as snow tegus. The snows do not exist in this species, but rather a very light albino. There has never been any Melanistic tegus to produce this morph, it has been found when breeding these false snows that they produce albinos, rather then snows. There have never been any other Blue tegus imported into the United States except these very few; this is something to keep in mind when choosing your animal.



so it turn, yeah i guess it is becoming more "normal" for blue tegus to have those traits due, unfortunately, to severe inbreeding and there for deformities.


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 10, 2008)

Inbreeding also affects the animals mentally. So, unless there are mental issues being reported, I doubt that the level of inbreeding is very high. Many reptiles can safely tolerate a moderate level of inbreeding. It's very common in the wild and it's very common when breeding different morphs.

My personal belief: There were more than 6 brought into the country... I mean, come on. Someone else must have brought more in and just never said anything. It happens all the time. And there is no way to know FOR SURE if more were or weren't brought in. I actually think mine was a WC baby and raised here. I could be wrong and I'll never know for sure, but I don't see any defects in him or his personality. 

As far as the underbite is concerned, I don't think that the slight underbite he has is from inbreeding. It looks like a natural trait to me and probably is more exclusive to large males. So many large lizards have that as part of their design. I've seen pics of Croc Monitors, Savanna Monitors, and especially Tree Monitors, as well as other Tegus, with different levels of underbites in the wild. And males tend to have more robust faces when compared to females. So assuming anything, is nothing more than speculation. One good and solid way to find out how high the inbreeding has gone, aside from a DNA test, is to breed consistantly and see if mental issues develop. Heads twitching, leaning, balance issues, and major birth defects will show up from inbreeding.

I'm not a herpetologist, but I do know a little bit about the results of inbreeding... not first hand of course! LOL! But I do have a BA in Anthropolgy... I did study it a bit and I know all about genetic diversity.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 10, 2008)

i think you should talk to Bobby aka varnyard he has the first hand knowledge of this situation. but as for the original 6 that were imported i have heard from more than one reputable source on that exact matter and there is no denying those 6 were all that was ever brought from South America. sorry not trashing on you tegu of blues for that matter i love them i just don't agree with the inbreeding


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm not saying that when the people you know who brought them in only brought 6 in, I'm saying how does anyone know that, let's say, the businessman down the street from me didn't go and import 300 blues completely on his own? There are so many unique animals out there in this country that are kept in private collections that are not among public knowledge. I know of ball morphs that have never even been seen by anyone other than their owners! This happens a lot more than you think... I can't give other spedifics, but there are some very special animals in collections out there that were imported very quietly. So there's no way for sure to say that none were ever imported unless you had 24 hour border control on both the South America Side and the US side that was 100% effective. And even then they could slip by. How do you think they get illegal drugs into the country? See my point?


----------



## COWHER (Jan 10, 2008)

i do see your point. but why do blue tegus look so different than other blue tegus? ie the overbite or under bite? they don't look like that in the wild so why do some of the ones in captivity look like that? I recently found someone around me who has two blues and has bred them out of the 3 clutches they had 50 % of them were still born they also have 2 black and whites and bred them as well with no deaths. From what i see the inbreeding of these guys does affect them in a bad way.


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 10, 2008)

There can be so many reasons for stillborn offspring. Why does one woman miscarry and another doesn't? There's no inbreeding going on... it's just how that person's body is made up. Some people can't have children. That's just how it is sometimes. Maybe Blue's are significantly different enough from B&W's that it's common that many don't survive. Maybe it's only that one pair that has the trouble. Maybe they need a different nutrient in their diet. Are you sure there's no evidence of an underbite in the wild? There aren't many pics out there of wild Blues... at least I haven't found many. 

Basing an entire population on one persons results isn't an accurate way to conduct a study. You need to do a complete study using random sample groups and then you can extroplate from those results. I learned all about this while studying for my other degree: mechanical engineering. lol! It's not really a difficult concept to understand, but it's difficult to explain in a chat forum. ALso, the study would take YEARS since it would involve many different breedings.

Here's a good example of strange trouble with breedings. Breeders have bred almost every single species of snake in captivity successfully, right? Well, for some reason, breeders are having very limited success breeding Boelens Pythons and having the babies survive. There are a few that are doing it, but its rare for some reason. Nobody knows why for sure yet. They come from Indo, and so many species are from Indo that have been bred with no problem. So why the trouble with that species? 

Basically, I feel it's too early to tell FOR SURE what's going on. Eventually, time will tell...


----------



## COWHER (Jan 10, 2008)

dude this has been discussed for a long time and the truth has been told already. accept it or not... do some searching and you'll find the truth. ........over........ :roll:


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

The way I see it, if there were (6) imported approx. 8 years ago, 5 years ago they were old enough to breed. So the first captive generation was born 5 years ago. It is assumed the original (6) were all from the same litter so there was direct inbreeding. I am assuming they were all bred at the same time, but the amount of females laying eggs is unknown. Any further breeding of the original (6) would result in the same level of inbreeding. These first captive generation were ready to breed 3 years later, so that would be approx. 2 years ago. At this level you could have a mother breeding with a son, etc., for a second generation of inbreeding. Any Blue Tegu older than 3 years HAS to be offspring of the original (6).

So the (2) Blue Tegu's we have (3 years old) could be at worst the second generation of inbreeding, at best additional offspring of the original (6).

I don't know anything about inbreeding, but 2 generations doesn't sound like alot. Does anyone know how many generations of inbreeding would cause birth defects??

It's also possible that a few other Blue Tegu's could have been brought into the country. None have been acknowledged but it's possible. It's also possible one of the originals could have been crossed with a high white black & white to produce desirable offspring. I'm sure there are a couple of Tegu Breeders who saw some dollar signs in that combination.


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow... that's rerally open-minded of you...... I'm sorry, I don't generally believe everything I hear. I prefer to do my own research and come to informed conclusions.

Fact is, even if the "original 6" model was accurate, my male at best is a 1st generation male... if not, he's one of the original 6. He's certainly not 2nd inbred generation. So assuming he's among 1st inbred, there wouldn't be any signs of defects from a 1st litter of inbreeding. The signs just wouldn't show up... especially in reptiles! Even in humans it doesn't show up in 1st generation usually. 

So, I think some people may have made some assumptions that are somewhat incorrect. In additon, I still don't believe only 6 came in. Like I said before, there's no way to be absolutely positive only 6 came in. To truly believe that 100% for sure is extremely presumptuous and (not trying to be insulting) somewhat arrogant.

Again, not trying to be insulting with this post... just contributing my knowledge and experience in a good discussion.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 10, 2008)

alright! my kind of discussion. I will apologize in advance for punctuation etc as I am on my pda. it is a very good point that you bring up. we all discuss going to SA with ''deep pockets'' so how would we indeed know what we have here? I do believe that there is a great deal of inbreeding among blue tegus, but it is arrogant to think that they are the only ones imported. of course if someone illegally imported blue tegus they would do themselves a favor to keep their mouths shut. all tegus are restricted menos teguixin, but somehow have no issues and they are becoming VERY popular in reptile specialty stores. it is a safe assumption that we all could be wrong. we have not enough facts to claim to create facts. who knows? after seeing the health, size, and majesty of that blue, we could all benefit from theorizing. there is too much ''proof'' being slung around without enough evidence. I like it. we should hang out bro.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

> DanRC30:
> ...my male at best is a 1st generation male... if not, he's one of the original 6. He's certainly not 2nd inbred generation. So assuming he's among 1st inbred, there wouldn't be any signs of defects from a 1st litter of inbreeding.



Just curious, how'd you come to these conclusions?

...and why is this not in the Blue Section??? The Classified responses should be PM only in my opinion. This is a good discussion and glad its happening. Just maybe in the right place for later viewers.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> it is a very good point that you bring up. we all discuss going to SA with ''deep pockets'' so how would we indeed know what we have here?


YES! You can buy whatever you want, providing you have enough money. Finding a way to illegally export selected Blue Tegu's is not out of the question.



ApriliaRufo said:


> I do believe that there is a great deal of inbreeding among blue tegus, but it is arrogant to think that they are the only ones imported.


How do you define a great deal of inbreeding?? As I said, I think at worst, there are 2 generations of inbreeding from the original (6). Any adult Blue's more than 3 years old have to be offspring of the original (6).



ApriliaRufo said:


> we have not enough facts to claim to create facts. who knows? after seeing the health, size, and majesty of that blue, we could all benefit from theorizing. there is too much ''proof'' being slung around without enough evidence.


I agree, even though some info has come from Ron St. Pierre it's certainly possible he's holding something back.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> > DanRC30:
> > ...my male at best is a 1st generation male... if not, he's one of the original 6. He's certainly not 2nd inbred generation. So assuming he's among 1st inbred, there wouldn't be any signs of defects from a 1st litter of inbreeding.
> 
> 
> ...


See my post 4 above yours. The numbers add up to me.



PuffDragon said:


> ...and why is this not in the Blue Section??? The Classified responses should be PM only in my opinion. This is a good discussion and glad its happening. Just maybe in the right place for later viewers.


I agree, this discussion should be moved into a new thread in the Blue Section. MODS???!!!


----------



## Mike (Jan 10, 2008)

Moved to blues. I left a shadow topic in case he still wanted a female.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Mike!!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 10, 2008)

thank the few of you for being open minded, and i've always enjoyed conversing with you dave. the reason that the so called original six would be the parents we can theorize that they were siblings. so many have been to SA and failed to see blues in the wild. they are likely related. the idea they are not inbred would only be fair to say if there were around 2 to 3 hundred in existence. there are way way way more. the demand is either met by inbreeding. or the importation of many more. they are easily attainable and relatively inexpensive.

and to give dan a fair reception he is correct, inbreeding doesn't usually cause defects in first second and sometimes third generations. that's not a guess, that's evidentiary theory. its not recommended, but its not an immediate threat.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 11, 2008)

How do we know how many there are in existence?? I'll start a poll to see how many are owned by the people on the board. I doubt there are even 1000 in existence.

They aren't easily attainable. From what we've heard, there was only one clutch hatched last year. There must have been many more the years before. If the original (6) included (3) females and they each had (15) eggs 5 years ago that would be 45. Times 3 = 135 @ 3 years ago. Then the first generation will be ready to breed. The original (3) females are still producing (15) each per year and now (60) new females are producing (15) each = 45 + 900 = 945 possible each of the last 2 years. 945 x 2 years = 1890. 1890 + the 135 first generation = 2025 possible. I doubt anywhere near that were hatched since most people don't breed and last year there was probably only one clutch, so a number under 1000 is likely. My original estimate.


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mike said:


> Moved to blues. I left a shadow topic in case he still wanted a female.



Thanks Mike. Yes, I'm still looking for a nice female. Dave and I had a nice conversation last night, but he feels the wife won't let the female go. I think he's going to talk to her about it, but for now it doesn't look like it's gonna happen.

I think Dave understands my predicament, and from what he told me, she's a bully and attacks his male. Not his wife, the female tegu...  It's highly likely they'll never breed, so I think Dave would like to let me try with my male... I guess we'll see what happens...

There was a nice female blue sold on Fauna several months ago. Does anyone know who bought it? Maybe the new owners are willing to let her go? Any help will be appreciated and rewarded!


----------



## red_tegu28 (Jan 11, 2008)

There was a 3yo blue female on kingsnake about 2 months ago for $450 shipped It was only on there for 1 day


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok, so they are out there. I hope everyone in this forum will let me know as soon as they see one. :-D 

Let the hunt begin! ;-)


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 11, 2008)

I know Todd Seadorf of Palm Beach Exotics <he is a member of the board but never see him post> has blues and will be breeding them this spring.
Just mentioning it since he is the only other person I know that has blues beside the ones on the board that are regular posters.

I understand how important it is to some people about inbreeding and genetics ect but for me I just want a high white blue as a pet.
I am not a breeder and don't wish to be,I just love my Tegus and have always wanted a blue.
I personnally consider a underbite a very minor defect but then again I haven't seen any that appeared to be affected and seems everyone who has one loves them as much as any others.

You either approve or you don't approve but to me it doesn't really matter what you think because if possible I will get a blue. :slap 

Brat!


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 11, 2008)

I find one thing interesting... I've seen pics of blues that are definitely a lot younger than mine, being that they are not fully grown and not sexually mature yet, with zero underbite. If the level of inbreeding was that bad, wouldn't the defects become more severe as time went on and higher levels of inbreeding occur? I believe the answer to that is YES!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 11, 2008)

Swtbrat said:


> I know Todd Seadorf of Palm Beach Exotics <he is a member of the board but never see him post> has blues and will be breeding them this spring.
> Just mentioning it since he is the only other person I know that has blues beside the ones on the board that are regular posters.
> 
> I understand how important it is to some people about inbreeding and genetics ect but for me I just want a high white blue as a pet.
> ...


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't believe it is fair for anyone to disapprove of what kind of tegu someone has. I hope I never gave off an air that I disapprove of anyone owning a blue tegu. I only think that people need to start crossing blues more so that their DNA may flourish without running into itself. I said before that a few tegu owners here in NorCal are looking for the Stars and Stripes tegu. bobby, dan get to work as I also am willing to pay good money for the stars and stripes tegu. the only issue with this, is that bobby is the key. if its not one of bobby's true Chacoans (sorry if some of you don't like that word) its not the real deal.


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 11, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> I said before that a few tegu owners here in NorCal are looking for the Stars and Stripes tegu. bobby, dan get to work as I also am willing to pay good money for the stars and stripes tegu.



Stars and stripes Tegu?


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 11, 2008)

red X white X blue


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, my blue is already white... he has no blue in him at all... so, what would I do? lol!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 11, 2008)

it's not a color specific cross. it is more for the physical characteristic cross. bobby's chacoan crossed with a blue, then the offspring crossed with a red. someone in vacaville claims to have one he's selling for 2300, but he has no verification on the chacoan from bobby. I doubt its true as it is a lengthy and rare project.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 11, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> I don't believe it is fair for anyone to disapprove of what kind of tegu someone has. I hope I never gave off an air that I disapprove of anyone owning a blue tegu. I only think that people need to start crossing blues more so that their DNA may flourish without running into itself.


I agree and I also had never said that blues or their owners were bad. I actually like blues!!!

and as for the stars and stripes tegu thanks for clearing that up


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 11, 2008)

Why would it need to me a chacoan from Bobby? Why couldn't it be a regular Black and White?


----------



## COWHER (Jan 11, 2008)

thats a good question too whats the importance of a chacoan in the mix if its going to be a red white and blue then why does that require a chacoan??


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 11, 2008)

We're thinking of trying to breed our female Blue (who bullies our male Blue) with our Red. That's close enough to RWB for me!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 11, 2008)

Size. Bobby's chacoans are giants, and very desirable.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 11, 2008)

ahh we were talking about breeding the blues out into the other crosses lastnight..I think its a good idea.


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 11, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> Size. Bobby's chacoans are giants, and very desirable.



They are big, but only about a foot bigger than my "giant blue"...


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 11, 2008)

chacoans get 5 + and 20 something pounds making them the largest of the tegus.

Reds and black and whites are the 2nd largest.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 14, 2008)

The outcome would hopefully become a Giant RedxBlue. I think it's cool. I did some research on Dave's numbers and he is correct that they could breed down to 945. I don't believe the underbite is a characteristic of inbreeding though, if so many young ones don't have it, but adults do, then the reasoning is backwards and kicks itself in the teeth. But anyway, blues are out there, and there aren't as many as other kinds of tegus. It's too bad that you can kill a blue, skin it, dry, it and export it completely legally, but you can't get a live one out to try and help it's species thrive. Lord knows that idea comes with that crazy "logic" stuff.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 18, 2008)

Chelvis is getting a pair of blues he may just sell the female if you persuade him.


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 18, 2008)

Really? Who is Chelvis? Where is he located?


----------



## COWHER (Jan 18, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=840">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=840</a><!-- m -->


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yea, he's talking about the same pair I was trying to buy... they said they had a local buyer and they'd get bback to me if it fell through... guess it's a small world... :-/


----------



## chelvis (Jan 18, 2008)

wow small world, lol. I'm guessing you're talking about the girl out in california the fremont area.


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yup. I was going to buy them 4 months ago, but I had a very unfortunate set of circumstances occur which prevented me from buying them... now things are stabilized and I'm able to get them... I contacted her a few weeks ago and found out they were still available, but right after I inquired, someone local showed up that was interested... namely you... :-/

It's not as big deal though... the female is badly scarred and as you said, the male is very dark... not a very attractive pair... I would prefer a much nicer looking girl, but I need something for my male... I guess we'll see how this one plays out...


----------



## chelvis (Jan 18, 2008)

Ya she is beat up but healed really nicely. Plus scares dont pass on through gentics but the fact that she got through all that and still looks health is what impresses me. I'm not looking for color just good diposition and temperment, along with strong health. Orgianlly i was going to out cross with either a blue cross but hey might as well work with a blue as well.


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 19, 2008)

The problem with scarring is those healed wounds will open up again very easily when breeding if the male decides to be a little rough with her... it could kill her...


----------



## COWHER (Jan 28, 2008)

you know the more i look at your tegu the more i think that his under bite is from rubbing his nose on glass or banging it on the glass or ceiling to try to get out. i say this because look at the scale behind the nose scale it looks buckled to me kinda like the nose scale has been pushed in. just wanted to add that.


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmm... I don't see it.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm just guessing but that is where I think i see it


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nah... I don't think so... 

From head to tail, he's a full 4' long. From what I've seen, that's freaky big for a blue. I wouldn't be surprised if there's some imperfection in such a large animal. Freaky big might also equal freaky looks. (not that he's freaky looking... lol!) Regardless of any shortcomings with his jaw, hiw sweet disposition more than makes up for any physical issues he may have...  Also, even people that are petrified of reptiles have seen him and freaked out about how gorgeous he is... He's just a massive beast and everyone wants to be his friend. 

I have some video of him eating. Once I figure out how to convert it properly, I'll post it to the forum.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 28, 2008)

What i was trying to get across is that the more i look at him the less I think its it from inbreeding I think he is a quality animal and very very good looking :woot :roon :woot


----------



## DanRC30 (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, I understand what you're saying. I agree that it's most likely not from inbreeding simply looking at his age if you belive in the "original 6" theory. (Almost sounds biblical doesn't it? lol!) 

Thanks for the comments! :-D


----------



## DanRC30 (Mar 11, 2008)

Still looking for a blue girl.....


----------



## Lexi (Mar 11, 2008)

look on kingsnake. theres tons of blues on there.


----------



## DanRC30 (Mar 11, 2008)

I look on there... there's only albinos... and no lone females...


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Mar 11, 2008)

wow, such animals must be so rare


----------



## DanRC30 (Mar 11, 2008)

Not really... I just can't find one I like for my male!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Mar 11, 2008)

exacly, anyway, hope you find one


----------



## DanRC30 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm offering a finder's fee if you can find one I like and actually buy...


----------



## hoosier (Mar 11, 2008)

and im off to find you a beautiful blue tegu :-D lol lot


----------



## DanRC30 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds great hoosier! Find me a nice hi-white female that's a good match for my male... doesn't have to as white as my male, but it has to be nice looking.

Finders fee is either cash or some other reptile offer that we agree on... I'm open to help you if you help me! :-D


----------



## hoosier (Mar 11, 2008)

sounds good to me :-D


----------



## DanRC30 (Mar 13, 2008)

Any luck yet hoosier???


----------



## DanRC30 (Apr 2, 2008)

Still looking... getting frustrated....


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 3, 2008)

Get a couple of nice snakes for now.

How's the house going??


----------



## DanRC30 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a pair of high-end GTP's coming my way... they should prove to be one very interesting breeding... one is coming this weekend and the other will be a few more weeks...


----------

